# March 13'Official MOTM Winner: OnlyTaurus



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*
Introducing March 13' MOTM
OnlyTaurus

*







*Super Moderator
Gearhead
Member Since March 2012
2360 Posts as of April 1st
*​


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats sir, and nice picture behind you!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The smurfettes elected you ....congrats to that and to you < Only Taurus >
Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Congrats sir, and nice picture behind you!


I've agree.

Congrats OT!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New fangled arm sleeves ....


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol! Thanks guys!

That pic is from the previous Lordstown tour I attended with Andrei. I wasn't wearing enough clothing, so I had to wear theirs. :uhh:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations OnlyTaurus

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats OnlyTaurus! 

Is that a trash bag around your waist...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats and well deserved.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the votes!

iKermit, lol, it's a jump suit. I was wearing shorts and they said I needed to be covered. I wasn't about to wear it fully, so I tied the arms around my waist and wore sleeve protectors instead.

Talk about sexiness..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the votes!
> 
> iKermit, lol, it's a jump suit. I was wearing shorts and they said I needed to be covered. I wasn't about to wear it fully, so I tied the arms around my waste and wore sleeve protectors instead.
> 
> Talk about sexiness..


You tied the arms around your waste? As in, your excrement? 

Wish you would have told me...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having a long, aggravating day. Leave me alone... haha.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the votes!
> 
> iKermit, lol, it's a jump suit. I was wearing shorts and they said I needed to be covered. I wasn't about to wear it fully, so I tied the arms around my waist and wore sleeve protectors instead.
> 
> Talk about sexiness..


Why would you need to be covered? Is there that many women that if they see you, it will be over for you. I need to visit this place.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Why would you need to be covered? Is there that many women that if they see you, it will be over for you. I need to visit this place.


If by women, you mean husky welding robots, then yes. Sparks flying, black dust on every surface, etc.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If by women, you mean husky welding robots, then yes. Sparks flying, black dust on every surface, etc.


That is what i meant. I swear.


----------

